# Metrics



## DantyJoe (2. Aug 2010)

Hallo
Hat schonmal jemand von euch das Plugin Metrics (Metrics 1.3.6) erfolgreich in ein Ant Build File eingebunden?
Irgendwie bekomme ich da nur Fehler, steig aber auch nicht ganz durch ob das überhaupt geht.
Also wenn jemand mal ein Beispiel oder so hätte, wäre Klasse.
Oder kennt jemand ein besseres Tool, was sich einfacher einbinden lässt?
Grüße Timo


----------



## bygones (2. Aug 2010)

auf deren seite unter "Headless operation from Ant" hilft dir nicht weiter ?

wir lassen hier v.a. PMD und FindBugs laufen (in Eclipse und im Ant build) - daneben gibt es noch JavaNCSS, Checkstyle, TestabilityExplorer und diverese andere


----------



## DantyJoe (2. Aug 2010)

FindBugs und CheckStyle ist auch im Ant drin, aber CheckStyle ist ja hauptsichlich nur für JavaDoc Kommentare und Style zu gebrauchen, und FindBugs ist auf mögliche schwerwiegende Fehler ausgelegt aber sowas wie LOC MethodLOC haben ja beide nicht drin
Aber diese Hilfe die unter Headless operations from Ant zu finden ist, lässt sich irgendwie nicht wirklich implementieren klar verändert aber so wirklich tut das nicht


----------



## bygones (2. Aug 2010)

DantyJoe hat gesagt.:


> aber sowas wie LOC MethodLOC haben ja beide nicht drin


JavaNCSS kann das bzw CKJM


----------



## DantyJoe (2. Aug 2010)

Klasse das klingt schonmal gut, Danke.
Dann werde ich mir das mal anschauen.


----------

